
A prototype for stemming the flood of misinformation during breaking news events - gabestein
https://medium.com/@gabestein/a-prototype-for-stemming-the-flood-of-misinformation-during-breaking-news-events-4310392d05d4
======
gabestein
I wrote this. I don't know if it would actually work technically, and the
politics of media coordination would be the hardest part. But I'd be
interested in what y'all think.

